# short cervix and potruding membranes?



## MikaylasMummy

hi ladies, i hope u dont mind me popping over from second tri but a girl suggested i try here as quite a few of you have experienced this?
i have just found out today at my 19+5 week ultrasound that my cervix is very short and the membranes are funneling down into the cervix.the radiologist rang my ob straight away and came in to talk to me ordered me on complete bed rest for the weekend and booked an emergency appointment with the ob first thing monday morning. he mentioned a stitch..
has anyone had this and did you get a stitch?how early did you have your bub and was the stitch able to hold off labour for very long?i am really upset and worried as i have a perfectly healthy big for his gestation baby otherwise and i will be devastated if my body lets him down :nope:


----------



## Luzelle

Sorry for not having advice, but my heart goes out to you, and I hope somebody can give you some support or good advice! Thinking of you and your little one.


----------



## 25weeker

Hello sorry to hear what you are going through.

At 21 weeks I was dilated with membranes bulging. I had the stitch put in. The stitch itself held well and I was carrying twins. Unfortunately I got an infection at 25 weeks which triggered my labour. However I was at a very high risk of infection due to me being dilated and losing my mucas plug which acts as a barrier. Hopefully you don't have this added risk.

There is a woman on the forums who had the stitch put in as a precaution and she carried twins to term. 

Keep us updated


----------



## vagirl2010

It's called a cerclage and is a good alternative if these problems can be caught early.

The biggest risk is fast labor...the first sign of labor you'll need to go to the hospital instead of waiting it out, which will mean quite a few trips for false alarms.

The reason behind it, is you have to catch the cervix before it tries to open to prevent traumatizing it and be removed.

The procedure is amazing enough, that women who actually have lost part of their cervix due to cervical cancer, can carry babies to term or near term.

The risks are the same as with any other stitches.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun, so sorry you're going thru this at the moment. Hoping I can help :hugs:

I had my first at full term weighing over 9Ibs with no problems - tho his traumatic delivery probably caused my cervix to be weak causing trouble for me in my second pregnancy :cry:

I presented at 23wks with my daughter with a dilated cervix and bulging membranes. It was a scary and horrific time, and a complete shock. I hadn't had any specific symptoms, just a feeling of pressure down below.

I had an emergency stitch placed the next day. Unfortunately for me I began to contract after surgery, probably due to an infection getting in. As has been previously mentioned, once the cervix opens there is a greater risk of infection. Despite this I managed to stay pregnant for a further week, and delivered my baby at 24wks. It was scary, and the nicu journey tough, but my daughter is now a helathy 6yr old - see pic in my avatar.

I am probably the lady referred to above, who then went on to conceive twins last year - I was terrified after what happened with my daughter. However, I had a stitch placed at 12wks into this pregnancy, and made it (without any real incident) to 38wks, and my twins were a whopping 7Ibs 3 and 8Ibs 13!!! Proof that the stitch can and does work - even when it's supporting 16Ibs of baby. I had funneled by 25wks in that pregnancy, but the stitch prevented my cervix opening beyond it.

My advice would be to stay totally off your feet this weekend, and drink gallons of water. It isn't good that your cervix has opened, BUT I have known many women who have virtually no cervix left, had an emergency stitch placed and made it to term. 

It is always better to catch the problem when the cervix has just begun to thin out, and before it opens, but you are still in with a good chance of saving your pregnancy by having a stitch put in at this stage.

My twin pregnancy was saved by the stitch, but also by my staying on total bed rest for the duration. I only got up to pee, shower and make the occasional meal. I can't stress the need to rest as much as possible - taking the weight of a weak cervix is crucial, even after the stitch is in. 

My thoughts are with you my sweet - this is gonna be a really stressful time for you and your family, but try to stay positive. Please keep in touch, and ask me if you need any advice support at all - there isn't anything I don't know about incompetent cervix. Much love :hugs:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

you have all been a great help thankyou so much.i dont think the radiologist said my cervix has opened just that it is very short(i read the report it says 28mm)and that the membranes can be seen funneling down into the cervix..i hope this means i have less chance of infection?i am only 20 weeks tomorrow and so scared cos he has no chance if he comes now =( on wednesday i had an hour and a half of period cramps that i hadnt experienced so far this pregnancy so i am nearly positive this was when my cervix began thinning..i also had an extremely traumatic birth with my 2yr old she was 9pound 4 and i had an accreta(placenta abnormally adhesive to the uterus wall) and lost 2litres of blood on delivery before they could stop it.so i guess thats where my problem came from =(
and on wednesday afternoon i was at work where i stand all day and at the end i just had to squat down in pain cos it felt like my whole uterus and bowel were falling out..everyone at work thought it was strange til they found out whats happening!
i am praying everything works out alright.once again thanks for your replies.x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi love. The cervix begins to shorten before it opens in labour - yours has plenty of length at 28mm, but is shorter than average. Funelling is when it has begun to open at the top, but is still closed at the bottom - if it were to continue shortening it would open further too. Resting can actually lengthen the cervix overnight, so is not to be underestimated. The bulging amd pressure you felt at work is a symptom of the cervix beginning to change.

Because your cervix is still a good length, and is not dilated, then there is every chance your stitch will work well to close it again. I know I keep going on about rest, but it really can make a difference. Get your feet up now, and don't move til Monday. Best of luck hun xxx


----------



## MikaylasMummy

doing well so far with the bed rest=) its the weekend and hubby has stayed home from work cos hes unwell so i am doing nothing..will probably go to my mums later today but i will be sitting with my feet up there too..do you know how hard and fast the rule is about not getting up and into a car ect.?i wont be driving.just walking to the car and sitting.xo


----------



## Jessa

There are a few types of bed rest. Modified bed rest is when you should be lying horizontal for a specific number of hours a day, but can still get up to make the odd meal, etc. Complete bed rest is when you should be up to go to the bathroom and shower, that's it. On strict bed rest, I'm fairly certain that you don't get up at all.

I've done quite a bit of research on bed rest and cervix shortening due to my high risk pregnancy with triplets. As lizziedripping said, rest is absolutely key. There simply cannot be too much of it. Remember that sitting up is not considered as good as lying down. You're trying to take as much pressure off of your cervix as possible, so try to think like your gravity.

I hope your appointment on Monday goes as well as possible. :hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

Now I am kind of curious. Have people been able to stay pregnant for quite awhile even with a cervix of 28mm?? Right now, or yesterday at least, mine was 30-31mm, so not much longer than yours. I had a stitch placed at 14 weeks with this pregnancy, so I'm not sure how its going to work. As far as I'm aware though, there is no funneling or beaking yet. And I saw the ultrasound screen and I didn't see any sign of funneling either. 

I would say you need to stop working though, especially with your job. I work one day a week, but that's because they allow me to lie down on a leather couch all day, as long as I can answer the portable phone.


----------



## Agiboma

Hi Hun so sorry about what you are going through I had a stitch placed at 14 weeks i began to funnel and the stitch became loose at 23 weeks another stitch was put inmplade at 24 weeks and my cervix began to shorten more and began to open again @ 25 weeks wheni wrntninto labour and delivered my son


----------



## Jessa

Sherri81 said:


> Now I am kind of curious. Have people been able to stay pregnant for quite awhile even with a cervix of 28mm??

I'm no expert, but the research that I've done on cervix shortening due to triplets has shown that bed rest can lengthen the time that you stay pregnant. Most triplet moms-to-be end up on bed rest due to shortening of the cervix, so it must help in some way since most of the doctors seem to recommend it. I'm assuming it must be the same for singleton pregnancies as well.


----------



## Agiboma

Jessa said:


> Sherri81 said:
> 
> 
> Now I am kind of curious. Have people been able to stay pregnant for quite awhile even with a cervix of 28mm??
> 
> I'm no expert, but the research that I've done on cervix shortening due to triplets has shown that bed rest can lengthen the time that you stay pregnant. Most triplet moms-to-be end up on bed rest due to shortening of the cervix, so it must help in some way since most of the doctors seem to recommend it. I'm assuming it must be the same for singleton pregnancies as well.Click to expand...

I was on bedrest after my first stitch but it did not work in my case so bedrest does not work all the time


----------



## lizziedripping

You can goto term on a short cervix. Mine with the twins was around 20mm from 25wks, but the stitch stopped it shortening/funneling further. It is probable that many twin/triplet ladies have short cervixes anyway quite early on due tot the increased weight. 

The cervix naturally begins to shorten in most pregnancies after 30wks, so it makes sense that a multiple pregnancy does this much sooner - a short cervix does not necessarily mean preterm labour, though can indicate changes which may lead to premature labour.

A cervix of 25mm or higher is still considered normal, as some women have shorter cervixes. When it is accompanied by funneling, it does indicate that the cervix is opening and this is not normal before 36wks. FUnneling and shortening below 25mm can indicate a higher risk of preterm labour - tho there are women who have stitches placed after such change who go on to term, or worst case scenario atleast make it to 28wks. It all depends on the cervix, infection etc. The earlier the cervix changes, thegreater the risk. 

My cervix began to change at 22wks with my daughter, indicating a weak but not entirely incompetent cervix. Women with naturally short, damaged or weak cervixes tend to run into problems earlier in pregnancy, and sometimes even stitches don't work for them when placed before any cervical changes occur.

It is impossible to predict how things are going to go, but there is a chance with strict bed rest and a stitch that you could get further along. I'd say stay put and let your mum come to you hun - especially until that stitch hasgone in x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

i spoke to my ob by phone last nights and its really not good news.apparently my placenta is far too low and the risk of infection is too high for a stitch due to the position of the placenta im assuming it must be completly covering the cervix.he has put me on four medications and bed rest til he checks me tomorrow im just hoping he changes his mind as i desperatly want to go back to work!i would have to drop one of the days as i was by myself that day and wouldnt be able to stay completely sitting but the other two i could sit the whole time and answer phones ect


----------



## Agiboma

Ohhh Hun sorry about the news but is it possible to take a few weeks off " least till buns is viable? Cause you would really need to take it easy.


----------



## Sherri81

I really don't think ou should even risk going to work.

As I said before, I work in an office on the weekends, and its a very close knit group. They are all aware of my problems and have no problem with me lying on the leather couch in the waiting room all day with my feet up, as long as I can still answer the portable phone and can get up to write an invoice if need be. I used to clean up and such on the weekends too, but now I don't even dust.

And even still, with lying with my feet up yesterday at work, I had issues with pain coming from my cervix. And it only got worse as the day went on. I ended up in the ER where they did a manual check of my cervix and they said it is still long and tight. They figure the pain was from my stiches streching, but that my cervical tissue could be a little irritated as well.

So even with my VERY light duty job yesterday, I sitll had problems. I don't think you going to work, especially with bulging membranes would be a good idea at all. Even sitting up, I've noticed, irritates my stiches and makes any cervical pain I have, worse.

Please take a few weeks off and get people to help you around the house.


----------



## Eskimobabys

its really sad u got 155 views and only 16 comments :( ppl should atleast leave u a hug and encouraging words if they view ur thread! i hope ur bed rest is working hang in there little man


----------



## Luzelle

Still thinking of you... Good luck with tomorrow, you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Eskimobabys

yea dont even risk going to work ur babys no 1 and if bed rest can help that where u should be.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

well the appointment went better than i expected.because i still have 28mm of cervix and the funneling was obviously caught early its not too bad.i have a previa so i am unable to have a stitch but i am on progesterone which apparently is meant to be as good as a stitch(its an internal pessary i have to do twice a day and it keeps the cervix strong ect.)i am on two antibiotics and a blood pressure medication that stops uterus muscle tightening and he told me i at least have to stay home from work til my appointment with him in two weeks.i will do anything i can to keep this bub safe but honestly even though i try with a two year old at home i would probably get much more rest at work sitting down not getting up cos there will be the other girl i work with to pass me things and look after me!so wel see.thanks for all your support ladies


----------



## Agiboma

gl hun keep us posted


----------



## Luzelle

I'm happy to hear that everything is still okay and your prognosis sounds good. Was worried for you and I'm happy to hear that you are holding strong.


----------



## poppy

Hi! I am sorry to hear you are having to go through all this worry MM, but your doctor's appointment seemed to go positively today and it seems you have a strong wee boy in there. 

xxx


----------



## mamaturtle

.


----------



## mamaturtle

:winkwink::dohh:Hi, i now you posted this a few days ago but thought i might be able to calm your nerves!
I had a stitch put in at 22+6 weeks as my cervix, which was short to begin with at only 21 mm had shortened and funnelled to just 10mm!
I was taken straight into hospital and put on antibiotics, and the stitch was put in the next day. I was also put on weekly progesterone injections.
I am now 32+6 days and am booked in for the stitch removing in 3 weeks.
Although i havent reached term or had the baby yet, i am very close which shows that the stitch really does work. You have to listen to what the drs tell you, rest really does mean rest!
Hope this reassures you a bit


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hey guys..i posted a brand new thread but thought id update this one incase u didnt see it..my scan went great..due to the bed rest and progesterone my cervix has LENGTHENED to 33mm!!!!there was no apparent funneling left however my placenta is still very very low and the internal scan showed some very big blood vessels right on my cervix down very low so if it doesnt move by about 33 weeks its getting a bit dangerous and the minute i feel a single labour pain i will have to be whipped in for my ceaser early..id say wel probably move the ceaser date to 37 weeks rather than 39 weeks to avoid this from happening unless it moves before then!so good news mostly..still have to stay on bed rest til i see the doc next tuesday week =(
and on a big positive he is 110% a boy!!the sonogropher says she rarely says 100% as there is always a chance it could be swollen girls bits but we got a nice close clear as day underneath view of the whole package that cant be mistaken.lol.so no more doubt!!and it was fantastic cos the lovely lady did a 4D scan as well so i got to see bubs gorgeous chubby legs and hands and face but the cord was across his forhead so the face was a bit distorted due to cord interference..but it was great!thanks for all your support ladies you have been wonderful xoxox


----------



## MikaylasMummy

mamaturtle said:


> :winkwink::dohh:Hi, i now you posted this a few days ago but thought i might be able to calm your nerves!
> I had a stitch put in at 22+6 weeks as my cervix, which was short to begin with at only 21 mm had shortened and funnelled to just 10mm!
> I was taken straight into hospital and put on antibiotics, and the stitch was put in the next day. I was also put on weekly progesterone injections.
> I am now 32+6 days and am booked in for the stitch removing in 3 weeks.
> Although i havent reached term or had the baby yet, i am very close which shows that the stitch really does work. You have to listen to what the drs tell you, rest really does mean rest!
> Hope this reassures you a bit

hey hun.thanks for your post :hugs: unfortunatly a stitch is not an option for me as my placenta is far far too low and the risk of infection is too great as the first place the infection would reach would be the placenta..but the progesterone pesseries seems to be be strengthening my cervix well and i am on them til 32 weeks so hopefully they keep doing their job!xo


----------



## Agiboma

glad to hear all is well


----------



## nineena

Sending oodles of hugs and glad to hear that things are looking more positive now make sure you keep resting missus xxxx


----------

